# So Happyy !!!!!!! omg.



## Melissa.Feb12

I have freaking fantastic news today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So freaking pumped.
as you know i live in canada.
Well i LOVE to sing, and canadian idol was cancelled, but before it was i sent in a audition video, WELLLLLL canadas got talent called and emailed me today, THEY WANT ME TO COME AND AUDITION AND BE ON THEIR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
( its like americas got talent but canadian )
Im so damn excited. I told shannon and lauren earlier. i promised shannon a singing vid, soon to come ladies...
Im just so happy tonight. 

LoveuAllll


----------



## Leah_xx

Thats GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Awhhh Melissa yay!!!!!


----------



## Burchy314

OH MY GOSH MELISSA THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance:


----------



## unconditional

OMGSH! congrats! can't wait for the Canadian one to come on (im Canadian too) hope to see your audition. how exciting! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

unconditional said:


> OMGSH! congrats! can't wait for the Canadian one to come on (im Canadian too) hope to see your audition. how exciting! GOOD LUCK!

Dont tell me you watch, now im nervous!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha. Auditions are in edmonton 14 15 16 this month!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## x__amour

I'm so excited for you! :happydance: Where's the video you promised? :winkwink:


----------



## unconditional

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> OMGSH! congrats! can't wait for the Canadian one to come on (im Canadian too) hope to see your audition. how exciting! GOOD LUCK!
> 
> Dont tell me you watch, now im nervous!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha. Auditions are in edmonton 14 15 16 this month!:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

haha now ill watch just to see u! haha jk! but thats so cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

yay! how come you didnt txt me to tell me this missy? lol OMG so freaking excited for you..if you do become famous dont forget about us okay :( :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Hotbump said:


> yay! how come you didnt txt me to tell me this missy? lol OMG so freaking excited for you..if you do become famous dont forget about us okay :( :D

i did!!!! no reply :(

and ill try ;)


----------



## missZOEEx

Congratulations! That's great news! You must be so excited! :)


----------



## divershona

congrats :)

hope you get through the rounds and onto the show :)


----------



## lb

I know I've said this over and over, buuuuuut

*AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I'm SO EXCITED!*

I told my parents. :D My mom and I will be watching you online lol. 

Also, I want the video too, missypants!


----------



## xgem27x

If you get onto TV you have to say this....

"Big shout out to my amazing BnB ladies cos they are awesome and have the cutest babies in the world... BOOYAH!!" 

Hahaha!! But seriously, well exciting news, I bet Mikah is proud of his amazing mummy!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wheres this video we arent getting any younger :jo:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

OMG!!! Yay!! How exciting!!!


----------



## cabbagebaby

omg congrats !! How Exciting ! i Think Were All Getting impaient Weres This Video :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

Yay! That is so freaking exciting! So happy for you about the guy and good luck with the show!! :happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

Oh wow Melissa, that is amazing! I am so happy for you.

Waiting impatiently for a video of you singing now :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

common guys , i DO have a life ;)

will be up after school tomoroo :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Awww congrats xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ahhh wowww!!! :happydance: So exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats hun!!


----------



## cammy

congrats :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im still waiting!


----------



## ONoez2010

OMGGG Congratsss!!!!! thats amazing!!! Good luck!! :) 
*Sits back and waits for the video*


----------



## lauram_92

Video video video video video video video video


----------



## AirForceWife7

^^WSS!!!! & I'm definitely going to tune in ;) Congratulations love .. how exciting!


----------



## x__amour

Oh Melissa! Still waiting! :winkwink:


----------



## Burchy314

We are getting impatient!!!! :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yahooo! why didnt you text meee!!
Lyrik and Kyle and myself willl be watching youu!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww wow congratulations! xx


----------



## Bexxx

Congrats! :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

why no video :(
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Jov0z55vRXs/TdWPTNKaZeI/AAAAAAAAAFo/GnLTMjAsL44/s1600/sadcat.jpg


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Woah, just saw this! GO MELISSA! :happydance:
You can do this, babe! I will definitely be watching this shit online. Hopefully Canada isn't like the UK and bans American IP addresses and makes us use proxy servers and all that bullshit. Cause that gets old real fast. :growlmad:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

omg guys i forgot! WILL ASAP xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:(


----------



## x__amour

Ahemmm. ;)


----------



## 112110

Ah! Yay that is so exciting!! Good luck, can.not. wait to hear you sing!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

gimmie a song


----------



## kimmy04

Wow that is too cool!! I watch that show ill be waiting to see you! Haha


----------



## 112110

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> gimmie a song

Rolling in the deep adele, love that song.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

112110 said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> gimmie a song
> 
> Rolling in the deep adele, love that song.Click to expand...

thats the song i said too :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> gimmie a song
> 
> Rolling in the deep adele, love that song.Click to expand...
> 
> thats the song i said too :haha:Click to expand...

I agree!! Now hurrry up and make a video.


----------



## MummyJade

Well Done i bet you cant wait, and i am sure you will do brilliantly! xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

ill do rollin in the deep or little bit stronger tonight


----------



## bbyno1

Ah,wow. That is great!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Can't wait. I also wanna hear rolling in the deep :D


----------



## lauram_92

I'm going to report abuse on you if you don't upload a video soon :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

haahhaha i told you,im at school riht now!


----------



## Bexxx

I really hope there is a video when I come online tomorrow :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you make me cry.


----------



## cabbagebaby

weres the video:(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

still nothing?
https://goodniteirene.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/crying_baby_medium.jpg


----------



## ONoez2010

I figured the vid would be here by now.... Still nothing &#58369;&#58369;
*keeps waiting*


----------



## cabbagebaby

...still waiting :coffee:


----------



## Bexxx

:coffee:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Waiting waiting waiting :(


----------



## 112110

Dammit Melissa you are such a tease! :cry:


----------



## x__amour

:sad2:


----------



## unconditional

:sad1:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lyzz, you like it ;)
Love you all, recording now


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4uj4kytneX0/Tff4XkBEEUI/AAAAAAAAAw0/nZGIr4DibOQ/s400/waiting.gif


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Ohh hurry :D I'm excited


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

R u all in GS? can i post it there


----------



## unconditional

yes! post it.... now lol


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> R u all in GS? can i post it there

aaaaahh no whats GS?!?!?!?


----------



## Strawberrymum

EllaAndLyla said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> R u all in GS? can i post it there
> 
> aaaaahh no whats GS?!?!?!?Click to expand...

Girly sanctuary - bottom of the baby and bump main page. Just request they'll let you in :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Strawberrymum said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> R u all in GS? can i post it there
> 
> aaaaahh no whats GS?!?!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Girly sanctuary - bottom of the baby and bump main page. Just request they'll let you in :)Click to expand...

oooh ok lol im already in it :) x


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Did you already post it?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im in GS where is it? lol


----------



## ONoez2010

Can't get into GS :( did you post it already?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

No wanted to make sure ya'll were in GS first, so everyone is? i can post there now?


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Yessss post :)


----------



## lauram_92

I hope it's in G.S.. I'm off to look :D


----------



## cabbagebaby

im off to look :D


----------



## xgem27x

i am very impatient you know!!! why else do you think my twinnies came 8 weeks early?! 

come onnnnn we wanna hear your booootiful voice!! :)


----------



## lauram_92

I couldn't find it..


----------



## cabbagebaby

you havn't post it yet :cry:


----------



## ONoez2010

Still can't join GS :/ you should post it here.. js ;)


----------



## lb

I'm not in GS yettttttttttttt. post it heeeeeeeeeeeeeere.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I dont want to post here, let me know when ur in GS, im uploading to utube now


----------



## lb

if its on youtube, you can send me the link. :)


----------



## Bexxx

I really want to go sleep but I've been waiting days for this vid lol.
Hurry up :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Adding.


----------



## unconditional

!!!! still waiting :coffee: :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Prossesing to my chanal haha


----------



## Burchy314

how much longer is this going to take little missy!?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is it in gs now?


----------



## unconditional

no


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm waiting too :) :coffee:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Its in GS.


----------



## unconditional

it isn't there.. i even looked under all of the threads you made and it still isn't!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Its been deleted, im sending links to Some people.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Its been deleted, im sending links to Some people.

Like me?! :winkwink:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah, you Bbg ;)


----------



## x__amour

Me too, pls! :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me 3


----------



## cabbagebaby

me 4 please :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Me 5!! :)


----------



## xgem27x

SIX!!!!


----------



## MummyJade

i want to hear too! x


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

can i send a mass message?


----------



## Burchy314

I wanna hear!!!!!


----------



## annawrigley

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> can i send a mass message?

Not on here I don't think, on FB you can ;)


----------



## Bexxx

Meeee too!:kiss:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

annawrigley said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> can i send a mass message?
> 
> Not on here I don't think, on FB you can ;)Click to expand...

hinting you want it too ? ;)
p.s - my dream last night, was about you LOL


----------



## Hotbump

i wanna see it!!!


----------



## ONoez2010

Me too pleasee? :D


----------



## mayb_baby

:)


----------



## annawrigley

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> can i send a mass message?
> 
> Not on here I don't think, on FB you can ;)Click to expand...
> 
> hinting you want it too ? ;)
> p.s - my dream last night, was about you LOLClick to expand...

Yesss!
And oh rarly? ;) What was I doing?!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

aww i wanna hear!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

anna , was about your balls :)


----------



## lauram_92

I'm confused.. Have you uploaded a video? Cause I'm getting bored of waiting


----------



## amygwen

^ LOL me too. I keep returning to this thread and I'm like, OK I'm getting annoyed coming back with no video!


----------



## annawrigley

Oh good, everyone dreams about my balls its cool


----------



## lily123

I've felt anna's balls countless times... metaphorical and physical :winkwink:


----------



## Tanara

_<--- Excited Canadian right here. I'm so going to watch eeekkk! _


----------



## jay92

Congrats hun! 
Good luck :) 

x


----------

